# lake Jindabyne (Kalkite) 6th May



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey All

Being a comp period, thought it would be a good oportunity to try and troll my first trout. Plan is to leave Canberra late morning, lunch in Cooma, and launch from Kalkite mid afternoon, intention is to troll but will stop to cast into snags. leave after sunset and dinner in Cooma on the way back.

My car is very limited in regards to two kayaks, can definatley take two people though, happy to try and fit 2nd yak to the car though.

Anyway, is anyone interested? date and time is pretty firm, and will be going regardles (unless weather dictates otherwise, then maybe bass from Shallow Crossing).

p.s. I know this fits in with some other ACT events, but I can only get a day/afternoon pass.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVvysl0AABBfgAASQKEAEKiAEAAv797gIABkNTT0lGmanp6owamaHqhjAmCZMATAJCUjW6u7rzlmUOWpF0UozejsjYiPE61UO2NlwsOrIsPsIz9npZaDvslEo+kgd5j8VzfVnvj5FKO20+ATvz0BKcF3JFOFCQW/KyXQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Couldn't make it down to congo for a morning session Ash?
> Good excuse to 'take the family camping'.
> 
> Red.


Yeah give the trouble n strife with billy lids a leave pass to Congo for the w'end :wink:

I'll be taking my chainsaw and trailer so we can have a really nice campfire, nobody will be freezing or uncomfortable & Congo creek is fantastic for the kids to muck around in.

Can even bring a hot shower if that helps :wink:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

family, camping? you must be joking *L* once my boy hits 3 it will be easier!

I am stuck at the moment, between being a tight arse with building the house, and a wife who does not like camping and a 2yo, once he is 3 he can come on camping trips, leave passes will be more available and a 2 seater yak/canoe will be required!

Soon guys! until then, it's short trips.....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Ash, I'm hanging to give Jindabyne a working over, but i'll be coastal that weekend


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Sorry Ash, I'm hanging to give Jindabyne a working over, but i'll be coastal that weekend


There will be more! I do love a good trout, have always bagged out (most of the time) using bait from the shore. I will probably aim for Jindy most comp weekends until the natives fire again. always wanted to troll for trout.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thought I would Bump this up to the top of the page for any Canberra people still wondering what to do this weekend!

Plan to leave Canberra lunch time, fish around Kalkite till the sun goes down, BBQ, drive back into Canberra around 9pm.

Ash


----------

